# PCGH-Extreme-PC i7-8700K-Edition - Geforce GTX 1080 Ti und Core i7-8700K [Anzeige]



## PCGH-Redaktion (6. Dezember 2017)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *PCGH-Extreme-PC i7-8700K-Edition - Geforce GTX 1080 Ti und Core i7-8700K [Anzeige]*

						Die Redakteure der PC Games Hardware haben einen neuen PCGH-Extreme-PC mit Intels neuem 6-Kern-Prozessor Core i7-8700K konfiguriert. Nachdem Intel seit Oktober 2017 Lieferprobleme hat, scheint sich nun die Lage langsam etwas zu entspannen.

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *PCGH-Extreme-PC i7-8700K-Edition - Geforce GTX 1080 Ti und Core i7-8700K [Anzeige]*


----------



## Lichtfaenger (9. Dezember 2017)

Moin!

Gibt es einen (triftigen) Grund, warum diese Zusammenstellung nur 16 GB RAM hat?


----------



## Freiheraus (9. Dezember 2017)

Die RAM-Marktpreise?


----------



## Threshold (9. Dezember 2017)

Schade, dass man das Case mitnehmen muss. Da wäre mehr Auswahl sinnvoller.


----------



## hoffgang (9. Dezember 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Schade, dass man das Case mitnehmen muss. Da wäre mehr Auswahl sinnvoller.



Nennt sich Retro Style.


----------



## XXTREME (9. Dezember 2017)

Endlich ist mal ein PCGH Intel PC in der Neuzeit angekommen, vom Gehäuse mal abgesehen .


----------



## Redbull0329 (10. Dezember 2017)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Nennt sich Retro Style.



Ich nenne das hässlich bzw kein Style


----------



## bastian123f (12. Dezember 2017)

Die Specs schauen ja schon mal gut aus. Aber das Gehäuse gefällt mir nicht so ganz.


----------



## Thorbald35 (17. Dezember 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Schade, dass man das Case mitnehmen muss. Da wäre mehr Auswahl sinnvoller.



Diese Kombo und nen Sharkoon 25 irgendwas Case - nen Meshify oder so sollte schon drin sein...



Lichtfaenger schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> Gibt es einen (triftigen) Grund, warum diese Zusammenstellung nur 16 GB RAM hat?


Sweetspot???


----------



## homunkulus (18. Dezember 2017)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Nennt sich Retro Style.



Ha, das dachte ich auch


----------



## LennoxBLN (19. Dezember 2017)

Finde den sogar echt gut und sehr interessant.
Ich hätte bestimmt zugeschlagen, wenn man das Case hätte ändern können.

Habe diesmal Lust auf ein weißes Case


----------



## amdahl (19. Dezember 2017)

Erst habe ich mich gefragt was ihr meint, von außen sieht das Case ja recht unauffällig auf, schön schlicht ganz nach meinem Geschmack.
Aber dann von innen kann man dazu auch Windows 98 bekommen?
Wird wahrscheinlich an die Zielgruppe Komplett-PC Käufer angepasst sein die ihren PC eher selten öffnet. Dennoch für einen Rechner der über 2000€ kostet eher unangebracht.


----------



## PepeJoo (19. Dezember 2017)

Hi

Also das Case ist auch nicht so mein Geschmack. Aber manche finden es bestimmt ansprechend. Und von Innen na ja könnte besser aussehen.


----------



## lustige_Fehlerquelle (26. Dezember 2017)

Wahnsinn ist das Gehäuse alt.. So sah das Gehäuse von innen bei meinem Athlon64 3500+ aus (das Gehäuse wurde aber in der Zeit des Athlon 1800+ gekauft), nur dass mein Gehäuse ein Big-Tower war, aber ansonsten, von der Bauweise und dem Aussehen kommt das sehr ident. Ich würde so ein Gehäuse nicht verwenden, von außen mag es ja noch akzeptabel sein, aber innen. Sieht mir nach nicht entgrateten Kanten aus und ansonsten auch ziemlich oldschool. Auch die Grafikkarte - obwohl sicher ein Kraftpaket - sieht irgendwie eher oldschool aus, passend zum Rest. Obwohl die sicher Leistung satt hat.


----------



## CD LABS: Radon Project (26. Dezember 2017)

Naja, es kein Fenster-Case, es hat Kabelmanagment, daher geht das halbwegs in Ordnung---sieht man ja eh nicht. Die PureWings hingegen, die sehe ich als viel frecher an...


----------



## Holsten01 (26. Dezember 2017)

Meine frage , bei ner Eigenentwicklung gibt es keine Lüfter die im vorfeld im Gehäuse verbaut sind . Wieso wechselt ihr die  denn aus ??? Also ist das Case design doch nicht von euch ??? hmmmm komisch .


----------



## JackAK (26. März 2018)

Das Case ist ja mal echt zum weglaufen.


----------



## BikeRider (3. Mai 2018)

Hallo

Ich habe eigentlich vor, mir diesen PC zu kaufen (PCGH Extreme-PC i7-8700K-Edition)
Jetzt sehe ich auf der Seite von Alternate, dass da ein TPM-Modul verbaut ist.
Hat das für mich einen Nachteil beim nachträglichen Hardware-Einbau, wie mehr Speicher, eine Soundkarte, eine weitere Festplatte oder der spätere Wechsel der Graka ?
Was hat das Modul überhaupt für einen Sinn ?

Mfg, BikeRider


----------



## Threshold (4. Mai 2018)

Das ist ein kleiner Stecker, der auf den dafür vorgesehenen Slot gesteckt wird, den das Mainboard hat.
Für dich macht das keinen Unterschied.
Ob du das aber jetzt brauchst, steht auf einem anderen Blatt. 
Ich gehe aber davon aus, dass du das im Bios abschalten kannst.


----------



## BikeRider (4. Mai 2018)

@ Threshold: Danke für die Antwort.

Ich bin aber trotzdem auf eine Antwort von PCGH gespannt - falls eine kommt.


----------



## BikeRider (7. Mai 2018)

Schade dass sich von PCGH niemand äußert.


----------



## Threshold (8. Mai 2018)

Ruf doch einfach mal bei Alternate an und frag nach. Die können dir das sicher auch erklären.


----------



## BikeRider (9. Mai 2018)

Werde ich wohl machen müssen, da sich ja niemand von PCGH hier äußern mag oder will. Warum auch immer.


----------



## ALTERNATE_Sven (14. Mai 2018)

Hallo BikeRider,

auf allen Z370 Mainboards ist eine softwarebasierende TPM integriert, der Stecker auf der Mainboard ist leer und unbenutzt,
Er kann dafür benutzt werden um verschiedene Informationen an einen Rechner bezogenen Schlüssel zu binden bzw zu verschlüsseln.
Auf dem Rechner ist es zwar aktiviert, hat aber sonst erst einmal keine Relevanz.
Einem Hardwaretausch/erweiterung steht somit nichts im Wege.

Mehr Infos gibt es recht gut erklärt auf Wikipedia.de


----------



## BikeRider (15. Mai 2018)

Danke für die Info

Ich frage mich aber, warum in der Beschreibung auf der Webseite *Modul *steht.
Vielleicht interpretiere ich da auch was falsch.


----------



## BikeRider (3. Juni 2018)

BikeRider schrieb:


> Danke für die Info
> 
> Ich frage mich aber, warum in der Beschreibung auf der Webseite *Modul *steht.
> Vielleicht interpretiere ich da auch was falsch.


Keine Antwort ist auch ne Antwort.


----------

